# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI-S: NO 8/VOL II/NOV - DES 2009

## Ajik Raffles

*SALAM KOIs*

Bagi sebagian dari kita, mungkin kolam hanyalah sebuah kolam. Tidak bermakna apapun. Yang lain menganggapnya sebagai cerminan pribadi, tempat kita mengepresikan sesuatu, menikmati kedamaian dan mendapatkan kegembiraan dalam memelihara koi. Ada pula yang mencintainya karena catatan panjang kebersamaan yang terajut disana. Apapun artinya bagi kita, banyak cerita bermakna disana menawarkan petualangan dan prestasi mengasyikan bersama koi - koi tercinta. 

Di sudut dan sisi kolam, kita ingat pertama kali memasukan koi kesayangan. Kita tertawa kala koi kita juara, kita bersedih kala kolam kita bermasalah. Pun kita berpasrah kala koi kesayangan meninggalkan kita selamanya. Kita merenung dan berpikir mencari jawaban dan pembuktian atas setiap masalah yang terjadi disana. Kita menikmati dan memberi pakan kepada koi kesayangan kita sambil berharap esok hari dan seterusnya mereka kian tumbuh cantik dan mempesona.

Majalah KOI-S edisi ini membahas beberapa diantara kita yang menjadikan kolamnya sebagai lahan bereksperimen. Ada yang mencari komposisi filter paling pas agar air semakin berkualitas. Ada yang membuat kolam agar menyerupai kolam lumpur. Ada juga tutur mengenai bagaimana filter biologi bekerja mengatasi masalah polutan dalam kolam. Semua memperkaya dan memberi ide pada kita bagaimana membuat dan menjaga kolam agar semakin nyaman bagi koi dan kita.

Mr. Mike Snaden, dealer dan penggemar oi asal Inggris adalah salah soerang yang bertutur mengenai kolamnya yang disebutnya The Cressp It . Dia bercerita bagaimana banyak orang yang datang dan menawarkan jasanya untuk membuat sang kolam sebening kristal. Tapi dengan tegas dia menolak lantaran kolam ini sudah memberikan banyak pelajaran bagaimana membesarkan koi. Snaden memang dikenal luas di kalangan penangkar Jepang sebagai salah seorang yang mempunyai kemampuan setara mereka dalam memelihara koi. Dia berprinsip bahwa tantangan utama memelihara koi adalah membuatnya tumbuh berkembang sesuai potensinya. Snaden kerap menuliskan catatan kebersamaannya dengan koi dan berbagi kepada penggemar koi di seluruh dunia. Adalah sebuah kehormatan bagi kami, ketika dia bersedia menjadi kontributor majalah kesayangan kita. Sejak edisi ini, Anda bisa menikmati tulisan  tulisannya yang memikat dan inspiratif.

Bagian lain majalah edisi ini adalah liputan mengenai berbagai kegiatan penggemar koi di tanah air. Ada kontes, grow out, keeping contest, dan Koi Talk. Kegiatan - kegiatan itu menunjukan bagaimana penggemar koi di negeri ini kian memiliki ragam cara menikmati dan mendapatkan kegembiraan dalam memelihara koi sekaligus bersilaturahmi dan bertatap muka.  

Akhir kata, selamat menikmati sajian kami dalam edisi ini



TERBIT: 16  NOVEMBER 2009[/b][/size]

----------


## laukkoi

TOP .... 
Gak sabar nih nunggu majalah nyampe dirumah....

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Mantaf...saya menunggu harap harap cemas majalah ini...

----------


## AirBiru

Isinya sepertinya makin mantap.
Dan... warnanya... wuiiih... kaya sampul majalah remaja...
Ma kasih, Om Ajik.

----------


## PutNus

*Membaca majalah KOI,S kini telah menjadi KEBUTUHAN para pehobis koi, dan KEHARUSAN bagi mereka yang mulai mengenal koi.*

----------


## Kokok

Koi,s makin pro saja, manstab. Salut buat om Ajik dkk

----------


## RAIS

ditunggu kehadiranmu....
Tampilan dan kualitas cover sejak edisi kemarin makin maknyus

----------


## GenThong

salute ..   ::

----------


## kerogawa

nice one cover page nya..
makin improve aja sip.....

----------


## uyo tea

RRUUUAAARRRRRR BIASAAAAAAA!!!

SALUT BUAT TIM REDAKSI  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Lapoooorr......pak Ajik

sampai siang ini 23 nov 09 dan sudah saya cek kerumah.....belum juga terima majalahnya.....  ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Lapor om Ajik
> Belum diterima sampai sekarang   
> sejak kamis kemaren di bandung pas nanyain ke rumah belum terima





> Lapoooorr......pak Ajik
> 
> sampai siang ini 23 nov 09 dan sudah saya cek kerumah.....belum juga terima majalahnya.....


Om ronyandry & om Indra,
Saya baru dapat info bahwa dari TIKI JNE majalah om ronny sudah diterima pada tanggal 14/11/09, jam 15.25 oleh penerima yang bernama Adi, sementara majalah om Indra diterima pada tanggal 18/11/09, jam 12.34 oleh penerima yang bernama Indra. Hari ini saya akan kirim kembali ke om ronny dan om ice majalahnya, hanya saya mohon dibantu konfirmasi apakah nama - nama penerima itu ada, buat bahan komplain ke TIKI JNE. Tks dan maaf sebelumnya om...

----------


## rvidella

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor om Ajik
> Belum diterima sampai sekarang   
> sejak kamis kemaren di bandung pas nanyain ke rumah belum terima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOO 

check ama orang di rumah om .... sayang ongkir KOI-S huehehehehe

----------


## bobo

Majalah edisi 8 sudah ada di gramedia SMS serpong dan supermal karawaci, dan sudah beli cuma belum sempat baca tetapi kayaknya lebih banyak tulisan yang mantap dan foto2 yang bagus.
Sekarang lagi dikasih ke manager yang suka koi tapi gak mau pelihara koi, mau nularin KHV ke manager   ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ice
> 
> Lapoooorr......pak Ajik
> 
> sampai siang ini 23 nov 09 dan sudah saya cek kerumah.....belum juga terima majalahnya.....  
> 
> 
> Om ronyandry & om Indra,
> Saya baru dapat info bahwa dari TIKI JNE majalah om ronny sudah diterima pada tanggal 14/11/09, jam 15.25 oleh penerima yang bernama Adi, sementara majalah om Indra diterima pada tanggal 18/11/09, jam 12.34 oleh penerima yang bernama Indra. Hari ini saya akan kirim kembali ke om ronny dan om ice majalahnya, hanya saya mohon dibantu konfirmasi apakah nama - nama penerima itu ada, buat bahan komplain ke TIKI JNE. Tks dan maaf sebelumnya om...


Pak Ajik,
Konfirm belum terima,
Di rumah yg berjenis kelamin pria cuman saja dan junior (8 bln).  :: 
Kalau tgl 14/11 harusnya yg nerima istri atau pembantu
Nanti dicari siapa yg namanya adi ya  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Pak Ajik,
> Konfirm belum terima,
> Di rumah yg berjenis kelamin pria cuman saja dan junior (8 bln). 
> Kalau tgl 14/11 harusnya yg nerima istri atau pembantu
> Nanti dicari siapa yg namanya adi ya


Tetangga nya kali yg ngaku2..liat majalah kois bagus bener...dan pengen baca...jadi dia ngaku2...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,
> Konfirm belum terima,
> Di rumah yg berjenis kelamin pria cuman saja dan junior (8 bln). 
> Kalau tgl 14/11 harusnya yg nerima istri atau pembantu
> Nanti dicari siapa yg namanya adi ya


Ok, hari ini dikirim lagi masih pakai TIKI JNE....
Mudah2an dia gak ketemu Adi lagi....  ::  
Dikirim juga buat om ice dan koi388 ...

----------


## dattairadian

mungkin waktu petugas TIKInya sampai lokasi, tidak ada orang sama sekali di rumah kali om...
dia mikir males bolak balik lagi, trus kebetulan ada tetangga atau orang yang lagi di dekat situ, jadi dia nitip d :P

----------


## e-koi

lapur, dah terima majalah vol. 8 diantar oleh pak pos yang baik hati. Diterima oleh saya sendiri, kebetulan lg cuti krn ngawasi proyek bikin kolam 'lagi'. Trims buat para dedengkot koi's.

----------


## ronyandry

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Pak Ajik,
> Konfirm belum terima,
> Di rumah yg berjenis kelamin pria cuman saja dan junior (8 bln). 
> Kalau tgl 14/11 harusnya yg nerima istri atau pembantu
> Nanti dicari siapa yg namanya adi ya 
> 
> 
> Tetangga nya kali yg ngaku2..liat majalah kois bagus bener...dan pengen baca...jadi dia ngaku2...


Hehehehe...bisa jadi sih p'will
biasa ngambil di kantor lurah sih  ::

----------


## rvidella

adi adi adi siapakah dia pak ron?
 ::

----------


## ronyandry

> adi adi adi siapakah dia pak ron?


belum tau nih bro   ::  
g lagi nanyain soalnya tetangga kiri tanah kosong, kanan blm kenalan   ::  
kalau dpn selalu kosong juga..
kalau menurut kronologis tgl 14/11 harusnya istri ada di rumah seharian soalnya itu hari sabtu dan ogut lagi training so ngak kemana2 nih istri dan krucil..
soalnya dari 2 majalah yg berlangganan 1 selalu ambil dari p"lurah dan 1 selalu dikirim (ini selalu nyampe) baru kali ini nih yang belum...
kalau ketemu si adinya mau disunat lagi tuh biar abis..  ::

----------


## bobo

Dear Redaksi Majalah Koi-s,

Setelah membaca majalah edisi ke-8 pengetahuan tentang keeping koi semakin meningkat dengan tulisan Mike Snaden, ditunggu lanjutannya.
Ulasan Pak Datta tentang mitos seputar koi jantan juga bagus, punya koi jantan siapa takut...
Ulasan Pak William Pantoni semakin berbobot menambah pengetahuan untuk filter, ditunggu pak tulisan berikutnya.
Usul kalau bisa jumlah halaman tetap atau tambah banyak, plus liputan setiap ada kontes koi, kalau bisa ada wawancara dengan tim juri kenapa mereka memenangkan seekor koi menjadi GC.
Semoga majalah koi-s tetap jaya dan menemani koiser selalu, amin.

----------


## ice

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor om Ajik
> Belum diterima sampai sekarang   
> sejak kamis kemaren di bandung pas nanyain ke rumah belum terima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Om Ajik.....

jelas jelas kurirnya bohong habis dan gak masuk akal karena saya kan kerja bagaimana mungkin saya bisa terima majalahnya.....

----------


## ronyandry

Lapor pak Ajik,
Majalah sampai saat ini belum diterima  ::

----------


## ronyandry

> Lapor pak Ajik,
> Majalah sampai saat ini belum diterima


Ralat P'Ajik,
Beberapa menit yang lalu majalah telah sampai,
Status dilempar oleh kurir dan info istri selama ini juga begitu.
Tidak pernah ada tanda terima.
Tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by ronyandry
> 
> Lapor pak Ajik,
> Majalah sampai saat ini belum diterima 
> 
> 
> Ralat P'Ajik,
> Beberapa menit yang lalu majalah telah sampai,
> Status dilempar oleh kurir dan info istri selama ini juga begitu.
> ...


Ok, buat bahan saya komplain ke mereka....
Om Ice bagaimana? Ini lokasinya berdekatan ya... jangan2 kurirnya orang yang sama...  ::

----------


## ice

belum terima om Ajik.....salah apa ya ......  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  barusan telepon rumah....

----------


## ice

om Ajik, barusan ditelepon ama orang rumah....majalahnya sudah diterima sekarang...terima kasih....

----------


## ronyandry

Lapor P'Ajik..

Majalah yang kedua sudah diterima dengan baik dan sekarang tidak dilempar lagi   ::  
Lebih sopan dan ngakunya salah kirim, abis dimarahin ya   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Lapor P'Ajik..
> 
> Majalah yang kedua sudah diterima dengan baik dan sekarang tidak dilempar lagi   
> Lebih sopan dan ngakunya salah kirim, abis dimarahin ya


he he...

----------


## hartono_88

pak koq majalah gua ampe sekarang belum ampe2 ya?medan.

----------


## ftupamahu

> Originally Posted by ftupamahu
> 
> lapor... saya belum terima...vol,7 and vol.8
> terpaksa beli ditempat Dodo...lagi.....
> 
> ferry
> 
> 
> Om, kemaren waktu ke wijaya dah sempet up date data? Kalau belum tolong mail ke [email protected]. data - datanya kosong....


data apalagi yang kurang..ya..??? 
sudah saya kirim ke [email protected]. 
tapi majalah sampai saat ini belum terima...
kenapa..ya...????

ferry

----------


## darxtar

Baru kemaren daftar jadi anggota... eh malem ini kurirnya ud dtg bawa majalah hehehe
Hebat euy! Salut deh. ^^

----------


## hartono_88

pak.. ,majalah gua masi belum ampe ni.gmana ya?

----------


## 36aquatic

> lapor... saya belum terima...vol,7 and vol.8
> terpaksa beli ditempat Dodo...lagi.....
> 
> ferry


Next time kirim ke alamat Dodo aja Pak. Nanti tinggal ambil  ::

----------


## ftupamahu

> Originally Posted by ftupamahu
> 
> lapor... saya belum terima...vol,7 and vol.8
> terpaksa beli ditempat Dodo...lagi.....
> 
> ferry
> 
> 
> Next time kirim ke alamat Dodo aja Pak. Nanti tinggal ambil


iya...broe..beli tempat Dodo dapat bonus..kaos..asyiiiiik...

ferry

----------


## wandrkoi

betul nih dapet kaos?
om dodo kirim 1 ex. ke depok ya

tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak.. ,majalah gua masi belum ampe ni.gmana ya?


Terakhir kita tanya ke Pos Indonesia Jakarta, mereka bilang sudah di Medan dan mau cek kesana, tapi anyway hari ini kita kirim ulang.... btw, alamat gak ada yang salah khan om, seperti yang pernah diverifikasi bagian membership? Tq

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by Ajik Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ftupamahu
> 
> ...


Om, hari ini saya dah minta cek inbox [email protected]
Tapi tidak pernah ada mail data-data om ftupamahu...
Atau bisa tolong PM aja? Begitu data diterima, majalah akan segera dikirim om....
Maaf ya, om...  ::

----------


## hartono_88

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> pak.. ,majalah gua masi belum ampe ni.gmana ya?


Terakhir kita tanya ke Pos Indonesia Jakarta, mereka bilang sudah di Medan dan mau cek kesana, tapi anyway hari ini kita kirim ulang.... btw, alamat gak ada yang salah khan om, seperti yang pernah diverifikasi bagian membership? Tq[/quote:a1kfnz9r]

ya pak ajik.alamat nya tidak berubah sama sekali.tetap seperti yg pernah gua konfirmasi.ok makasi banyak atas perhatian n bantuan nya pak.

----------


## ibnuyahya

kemaren pas ke toko ikan di jalan m. kahfi, ada toko yg jual majalahnya. tp berhubung prioritasin ikan dulu. so majalahnya dipending dulu, hehe

----------


## hartono_88

pak ajik,majalah nya uda ampe ya.thanks ya pak.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak ajik,majalah nya uda ampe ya.thanks ya pak.


Ok, noted pak. Berikut kaosnya ya...
Kalau yang sebelumnya gak sampai2 om? Tolong info ya buat saya komplain   ::

----------


## hartono_88

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> pak ajik,majalah nya uda ampe ya.thanks ya pak.


Ok, noted pak. Berikut kaosnya ya...
Kalau yang sebelumnya gak sampai2 om? Tolong info ya buat saya komplain   :: [/quote:3srz1w07]

pak majalah2 sebelum nya ampe semua.btw,kaos nya juga uda ampe pak.thanks.

----------


## abahnasr

majalah vol 9 kapan ya om terbitnya???   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Mudah2an pertengahan Januari 2010 sudah terbit....berikut.....  ::

----------


## e-koi

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> pak ajik,majalah nya uda ampe ya.thanks ya pak.


Ok, noted pak. Berikut kaosnya ya...
Kalau yang sebelumnya gak sampai2 om? Tolong info ya buat saya komplain   :: [/quote:1k96g2ug]
kaos apaan tuh... mau dunk  ::

----------


## hariwake

aq edisi 8 ini kok blm dapat ya...? pdhl edisi 9 udah mau terbit...  ::   ::  knapa ya..? moga2 ngak nyasar....  ::

----------

